

Electronic Pickpocketing - koski
http://www.wreg.com/videobeta/?watchId=8ba6f8fc-90a2-4711-90ea-1884ec348310

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Is this related?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1970016>

